# dazu kommt noch, dass...



## davlar

Hola a todos.
Una pregunta rápida que siempre quise hacer y nunca me lance a efectuar.

- dazu kommt noch, dass...=a esto hay que añadir (agregar) que...

Entiendo que esto viene del verbo "dazukommen zu" con lo cuál mi pregunta sería si la forma correcta de escribir esto no debería ser:

- dazu kommt noch dazu, dass...

¿O caso hay alguna acepción en el diccionario para "kommen zu"? Yo no la he encontrado al menos.
También puede ser que esto se traduzca:

- Para esto viene además...

Muchas gracias.

davlar


----------



## Alemanita

davlar said:


> Entiendo que esto viene del verbo "dazukommen zu"



Pues entendiste mal; el verbo es "dazukommen" y punto.
Duden | dazukommen | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Synonyme


----------



## davlar

Gracias Alemanita.

Pues si como dices viene de "dazukommen" que es un verbo separable, el "dazu" debería ir al final de la frase:

- Es kommt noch dazu, dass...

Sin embargo en la frase original, éste va al inicio.

davlar


----------



## Tonerl

*"Dazukommen" hat zwei Bedeutungen:*
1. wenn man nachträglich auf einer Party erscheint, *(kommt man dazu/hinzu)*
2. wenn man sich einem Personenkreis *anschließt *

Da sein Nachbar der Einzige war, den er auf der Party kannte, *gesellte er sich zu ihm.  *



davlar said:


> -* dazu kommt noch, dass...=a esto hay que añadir (agregar) que.*..



Ein paar Beispiele:
*
"Dazu kommt noch", dass* diese Auffassung von Männern und Frauen geteilt wird.
Además, hombres y mujeres comparten tal punto de vista.

*"Dazu kommt noch", dass* das Ruder klemmt.
Además de eso, el timón está trabado.

*"Dazu kommt noch", dass* einer von ihren Bodyguards getötet wurde.
Además del hecho de que uno de los guardaespaldas de ella, fue asesinado. 

Ich bin noch nicht *"dazu gekommen".* *(z.B. etwas zu tun/zu erledigen etc.)*
No he tenido tiempo para hacerlo. 
No he encontrado tiempo para ello.

Ich bin noch nicht *"dazu gekommen"*, zu antworten 
Todavía no he tenido tiempo para contestar.

Y por último:

*"Wie kommt es dazu/wie ist es "dazu gekommen" (Wie hat es sich ergeben,)* dass er sich dieses sündhaft teure Haus leisten kann?
Cómo es possible, que él pueda permitirse esta casa que es cara como el aceite de Aparicio ? 

Saludos


----------



## Peterdg

davlar:

Es una inversión. En alemán, como en neerlandés, que es mi lengua materna, las inversiones son uno de los temas más problemáticos para los que no tienen esas lenguas como lengua materna. Las reglas son bastante complicadas (y, yo no las conozco y no tengo que conocerlas porque es mi lengua materna).

En este caso particular, la pauta es:


[sujeto] kommt dazu
Dazu kommt [sujeto]
Eso es una consecuencia de que el alemán (y el neerlandés también) es una lengua V2 (es decir que, en las principales, el verbo siempre aparece en segundo lugar). Mira aquí (en alemán) o aquí (en español).

EDIT:

Tu sugerencia: "Es kommt dazu dass ..." es una construcción que se admite en neerlandés (er komt (daar)  bij dat ...) pero no sé si se admite en alemán.


----------



## davlar

Muy buenas a todos.

Después de haber investigado sobre el tema, gracias a los maravillosos ejemplos de mi amigo Tonerl, creo haber entendido mi problema y es que hay diferencia entre:

"dazukommen / zu etw. kommen"

Para mi frase original:

- Dazu kommt noch, dass...
Supongo que esto viene de "zu etw. kommen":
- Dazu (Zu dieser Sache/Angelegenheit) kommt noch, dass...

pero no consigo entender que significado de "zu etw. kommen" aplica en este caso...porque en realidad es "a este asunto hay que agregar (se añade) que..." y esto es el significado de "dazukommen".

¿Podrían ayudarme en este punto? Hilfe!!



Peterdg said:


> davlar:
> 
> Es una inversión. En alemán, como en neerlandés, que es mi lengua materna, las inversiones son uno de los temas más problemáticos para los que no tienen esas lenguas como lengua materna. Las reglas son bastante complicadas (y, yo no las conozco y no tengo que conocerlas porque es mi lengua materna).
> 
> En este caso particular, la pauta es:
> 
> 
> [sujeto] kommt dazu
> Dazu kommt [sujeto]



Hola Peterdg. Lo primero agradecerte tu respuesta.
Mi pregunta original era sobre el verbo "dazukommen", verbo separable con el prefijo (dazu-) que va al final de la frase como todos los verbos separables y donde no existe la posibilidad, supongo, de inversión. Inversión ésta que si es posible en el caso de "dazu kommen ---> zu etw. kommen"



Tonerl said:


> Y por último:
> 
> *"Wie kommt es dazu/wie ist es "dazu gekommen" (Wie hat es sich ergeben,)* dass er sich dieses sündhaft teure Haus leisten kann?
> Cómo es possible, que él pueda permitirse esta casa que es cara como el aceite de Aparicio ?



Hola Tonerl.
Entiendo que este significado que indicas en este ejemplo es:
- Erfolg haben, ein Ziel erreichen.

Beispiele:
- Wenn du im Leben zu etwas kommen willst, muss du jeden Tag früh aufstehen und hart arbeiten.

Muchas gracias y siento ser tan prolijo en mis exposiciones.

davlar


----------



## Tonerl

davlar said:


> -* Wenn du im Leben zu etwas kommen willst, muss du jeden Tag früh aufstehen und hart arbeiten*.


*
 Bingo !!!!! 
*
Oder auch: 

*Wenn du im Leben etwas erreichen willst/möchtest*, muss du jeden Tag früh aufstehen und hart arbeiten.
*Wenn du im Leben Erfolg haben willst/möchtest, *muss du jeden Tag früh aufstehen und hart arbeiten.

LG


----------



## kunvla

(I) dazu kommen = Adverb + Verb: Getrenntschreibung
*♦ dazu kommen* = _(zusätzlich) ergänzt oder berücksichtigt werden_:
• Sie ist nicht besonders gut in der Schule. Dazu kommt, dass sie lange krank war.
• Das Gerät kostet 3000 Euro. Dazu kommt noch Mehrwertsteuer.

(II) dazu kommen = Adverb + Verb: Getrenntschreibung
*♦ (nicht) dazu kommen* = _(keine) Zeit haben_:
• Ich bin nicht dazu gekommen, die Vokabeln zu lernen.

(III) dazukommen = Präfix + Verb: Zusammenschreibung
*♦ dazukommen* <kommst dazu, kam dazu, ist dazugekommen> _ohne OBJ_
*1. jmd. kommt dazu* an einen Ort oder zu einem Kreis von Personen hinzukommen:
Ich weiß nicht, was ihr besprochen habt. Ich bin eben erst dazugekommen.
*2. etwas kommt zu etwas* _Dat_. *dazu* = _zu einer Menge hinzukommen und die Menge noch größer machen_:
• 15.000 Euro ist der Preis für die Grundausstattung. Für Extras können leicht noch 10.000 Euro dazukommen.

Aus einem einsprachigen PONS-Wörterbuch (hier in Google Books).

Saludos,


----------



## davlar

Hola kunvla.

Muchas gracias por tu aportación. Es justamente lo que buscaba. ¿Podría saber de dónde has obtenido la información? Indicas como fuente el PONS-Wörterbuch ¿es aquí dónde aparece?


kunvla said:


> (I) dazu kommen = Adverb + Verb: Getrenntschreibung
> *♦ dazu kommen* = _(zusätzlich) ergänzt oder berücksichtigt werden_:
> • Sie ist nicht besonders gut in der Schule. Dazu kommt, dass sie lange krank war.
> • Das Gerät kostet 3000 Euro. Dazu kommt noch Mehrwertsteuer.



Otra pregunta si me permites.
En realidad la construcción sería: "zu etw. kommen" ¿no? Ya que se podría decir:

- Zu dieser Sache kommt noch, dass...=a esta cosa hay que añadir que...

Es decir, no tiene porque usarse siempre "dazu"¿no?


Muchas gracias kunvla.

davlar


----------



## Udo

Peterdg said:


> Tu sugerencia: "Es kommt dazu dass ..." es una construcción que se admite en neerlandés (er komt (daar)  bij dat ...) pero no sé si se admite en alemán.


"dazukommen" tiene dos significados que ahora por de pronto se me ocurren.

1. añadir, también hay que mencionar, además
Das Buch ist sehr selten. Dazu kommt, dass es auch teuer ist.
El libro es muy raro, además es caro.

2. producirse, llegar a suceder
Es kommt dazu, dass keiner mehr etwas zu essen hat.
Al final sucede que nadie ya no tiene para comer.

"Es kommt dazu, dass ..." solo se puede usar para el significado 2.


----------



## Alemanita

davlar said:


> - Zu dieser Sache kommt noch, dass...=a esta cosa hay que añadir que...
> 
> Es decir, no tiene porque usarse siempre "dazu"¿no?



Tienes razón, noy hay porqué usar "da", que reemplaza, en tu ejemplo, a "diese Sache".


----------



## davlar

Hola a todos.


Udo said:


> "dazukommen" tiene dos significados que ahora por de pronto se me ocurren.
> 
> 1. añadir, también hay que mencionar, además
> Das Buch ist sehr selten. Dazu kommt, dass es auch teuer ist.
> El libro es muy raro, además es caro.


Hola Udo. Gracias por tu aporte.
No sé si estoy muy de acuerdo con tu exposición, dado que en tu frase:
- Dazu kommt, dass es auch teuer ist.

el verbo es "zu etw. kommen" y no "dazukommen". Si fuera este último, el prefijo "dazu" debería ir al final de la frase y no delante de la raíz verbal. Yo lo he aprendido así por lo menos. Que me corrijan por favor si estoy equivocado.


Udo said:


> "Es kommt dazu, dass ..." solo se puede usar para el significado 2.



Siento discrepar igualmente con esta afirmación. "Es kommt dazu, dass..." puede venir tanto del verbo "dazukommen" como de la construcción "zu etw. kommen" y ambos pueden usarse con tu significado 1: añadir a, agregar a.
Si no he mirado mal el Langenscheidt "para este significado en concreto" este diccionario estipula que:
- zu etw. kommen = dazukommen.
quedando en teoría resuelta mi pregunta de partida.

Alemanita: muchas gracias por tu aclaración. Quedamos a la espera de algún aporte de kunvla al respecto, así como si atenderá mi petición de revelación de sus fuentes...

Muchas gracias a todos.

davlar


----------



## Udo

Peterdg said:


> Es una inversión. En alemán, como en neerlandés, que es mi lengua materna, las inversiones son uno de los temas más problemáticos para los que no tienen esas lenguas como lengua materna. Las reglas son bastante complicadas (y, yo no las conozco y no tengo que conocerlas porque es mi lengua materna).


Dazu kommt noch, dass dies in den Grammatikbüchern oft schlecht erklärt wird.
Que existían tres formas principales para la suseción de palabras, de eso solo me di cuenta cuando estudiaba holandés (hoofdzin, bijzin, inversie). Aunque en el alemán también existe esa inversión (a menudo), en los libros las más veces solo mencionan Hauptsatz y Nebensatz.

Ya sé que no debes decir a un belga que habla holandés ;-)


----------



## Udo

Hola davlar.

Puede ser que tengas razón. Antes de que subí mi texto iba a averiguar cuál de los verbos era separable o no-separable o simplemente eran dos palabras. No lo logré, me hice puras bolas ;-) Así no te puedo dar _explicación_, pero los ejemplos están bien.

Uso el ejemplo de _kunvla_ (es más real). Puede ser que sea correcto "Es kommt dazu, dass sie lange krank war." Pero mejor es "Dazu kommt," o "Es kommt hinzu,"


----------



## kunvla

kunvla said:


> Aus einem einsprachigen PONS-Wörterbuch (hier in Google Books).





davlar said:


> ¿Podría saber de dónde has obtenido la información? Indicas como fuente el PONS-Wörterbuch ¿es aquí dónde aparece?


Den Link zum Wörterbuch habe ich oben angegeben, darauf klicken musst du schon selbst.




davlar said:


> En realidad la construcción sería: "zu etw. kommen" ¿no? Ya que se podría decir:
> 
> - Zu dieser Sache kommt noch, dass...=a esta cosa hay que añadir que...


Sí, teóricamente sí, pero la realidad es otra: se usa 'dazu kommt noch, dass ...' (= a ello / a esto hay que añadir que ...).

Saludos,


----------



## bwprius

Der guten Ordnung halber und damit niemand, der das hier mehrfach zitierte Sprichwort ergooglet und hier landen sollte, irre geführt wird:

- Wenn du im Leben zu etwas kommen willst, muss*t* du jeden Tag früh aufstehen und hart arbeiten.

Aber vielleicht irre ich ja auch, denn hier gibt es jede Menge (nun gut, 49) Beispiele zu "muss du" (mit Übersetzung!):

http://context.reverso.net/übersetzung/deutsch-spanisch/muss+du


----------

